# POST PICS OF 58 IMPALA TRUNK SET UPS......



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'LL BE INSTALLING A SYSTEM IN MY EIGHT SOON AND WANNA SEE SOME TRUNK LAYOUTS. I'LL BE RUNNING (3) 8" JL AUDIO W6's ON A 500/1 JL AUDIO AMP AND MOST LIKELY JL AUDIO HIGHS. HERE ARE MY SUBS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Foo you gunna need to run *5 8* 's


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:31 PM~16025467
> *Foo you gunna need to run 5 8 's
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP BIG T? HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU BIG DOG?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'LL BE DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THIS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2009, 10:58 PM~16026513
> *I'LL BE DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


Making your car electric and installing a flux capacitor???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 01:58 AM~16026513
> *I'LL BE DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


PETE IS THIS FOR SHOW, OR ARE YOU REALLY LOOKING FOR PERFOMANCE IN THE CAR. 

THE REASON I ASK, FOR SHOW: RIGHT IN FRONT OF THAT WHAMMY TO THE TRUNK LOCK YOU COULD DO A FIGERGLASS ENCLOSURE, WITH THE SUBS IN A HALF MOON CIRCLE, AND THE AMP IN THE MIDDLE. MAY NOT GET MUCH INTO THE CABIN, BUT IT WOULD LOOK GOOD.

FOR PERFORMANCE: PORTED INTO THE BACK DECK, IN THE MIDDLE. YOU COULD DO A SORTA WARPED LINE FOR THE WOOFERS. SORTA RAISED ON BOTH ENDS, AND PUT A COMPLETE FIBERGLASS VIEWING WINDOW WITH MIRROR AND MOUNT THE AMP IN THE SAME LOCATION AS THE PREVIOUS SUGGESTION


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Dec 19 2009, 03:03 AM~16027442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NOT A "SHOW" KINDA GUY, I WANNA DO SOMETHING SIMPLE, BUT THAT SOUNDS COOL AND CLEAN, NOTHING TO CRAZY OR LOUD..... I'LL BE WRAPING EVERYTHING IN MATERIAL MATCHING MY INTERIOR, NO FIBERGLASS CRAP IN MY CAR.  THANKS DIRTY.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 01:25 PM~16029045
> *YUP, BUT THEM FLUX CAPACITORS ARE HARD TO COME BY, YOU HAVE ANY NOS?  :cheesy:
> I'M NOT A "SHOW" KINDA GUY, I WANNA DO SOMETHING SIMPLE, BUT THAT SOUNDS COOL AND CLEAN, NOTHING TO CRAZY OR LOUD..... I'LL BE WRAPING EVERYTHING IN MATERIAL MATCHING MY INTERIOR, NO FIBERGLASS CRAP IN MY CAR.    THANKS DIRTY.
> *


WELL I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT NOT WRAPPING IT, BUT YOU DEFINATELY NEED TO GET THE BOX DESIGNED IN FIBERGLASS, THEN WRAP IT, OTHERWISE IT IS HARD TO GET IT SMOOTH LINED, AND YOU GOT A 58, YOU DO NOT WANT A GHETTO ASS BOX BACK THERE. I MEAN I KNOW YOU AINT GOING THAT WAY, BUT DEFINATEY LOOK INTO A NICE SMOOTH LINED FIBERGLASSED BOX, AND THE MATERIAL WILL LAY ALOT SMOOTHER. OR GO WITH A 3 SUB SET UP, PORTED TO THE BACK DECK, AND HAVE THEN DO A FIBERGLASS VIEWING WALL, AND MIRROR IT, SO THAT YOU CAN SEE THE BOTTOM OF THE SUBWOOFERS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 19 2009, 04:07 PM~16031419
> *WELL I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT NOT WRAPPING IT, BUT YOU DEFINATELY NEED TO GET THE BOX DESIGNED IN FIBERGLASS, THEN WRAP IT, OTHERWISE IT IS HARD TO GET IT SMOOTH LINED, AND YOU GOT A 58, YOU DO NOT WANT A GHETTO ASS BOX BACK THERE.  I MEAN I KNOW YOU AINT GOING THAT WAY, BUT DEFINATEY LOOK INTO A NICE SMOOTH LINED FIBERGLASSED BOX, AND THE MATERIAL WILL LAY ALOT SMOOTHER.  OR GO WITH A 3 SUB SET UP, PORTED TO THE BACK DECK, AND HAVE THEN DO A FIBERGLASS VIEWING WALL, AND MIRROR IT, SO THAT YOU CAN SEE THE BOTTOM OF THE SUBWOOFERS.
> *


THOSE ARE ALL GOOD IDEAS, BUT NOT FOR MY CAR.... THANKS DIRTY.



I WAS OUT BACK TAKING SOME MEASUREMENTS TODAY, I WAS BORED. :biggrin:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 10:25 AM~16029045
> *YUP, BUT THEM FLUX CAPACITORS ARE HARD TO COME BY, YOU HAVE ANY NOS?  :cheesy:
> I'M NOT A "SHOW" KINDA GUY, I WANNA DO SOMETHING SIMPLE, BUT THAT SOUNDS COOL AND CLEAN, NOTHING TO CRAZY OR LOUD..... I'LL BE WRAPING EVERYTHING IN MATERIAL MATCHING MY INTERIOR, NO FIBERGLASS CRAP IN MY CAR.    THANKS DIRTY.
> *


I dont sorry mang


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Dec 19 2009, 09:43 PM~16032855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP SOMETHING LIKE THAT. AND HE CAN DO HIS MATCHING INTERIOR IN THE BACK, NICE PICTURE


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Dec 19 2009, 07:43 PM~16032855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh schnapppp!!!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

what ohm rating are those subs? If they are the dual voice coils, The ONLY way you can wire them to this amp is to have them be the dual 6 ohm models. You will need to wire them in a series/parallel configuration, and will give you a final load of 4 ohm which will be kind of weak. This amp can handle down to 1.5 ohms, and any other configuration of any ohm subs will trip the circuit protection in this amp. If they are the single voice coils then you can wire them in a parallel configuration and use either the 8 ohm subs (total of 2.66 ohms) or the 12 ohm subs (total of 4 ohm output). Here are the links to JL audios website tech section to show the configurations

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=161

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=160


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 23 2009, 01:19 AM~16064977
> *what ohm rating are those subs? If they are the dual voice coils, The ONLY way you can wire them to this amp is to have them be the dual 6 ohm models. You will need to wire them in a series/parallel configuration, and will give you a final load of 4 ohm which will be kind of weak. This amp can handle down to 1.5 ohms, and any other configuration of any ohm subs will trip the circuit protection in this amp. If they are the single voice coils then you can wire them in a parallel configuration and use either the 8 ohm subs (total of 2.66 ohms) or the 12 ohm subs (total of 4 ohm output). Here are the links to JL audios website tech section to show the configurations
> 
> http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=161
> ...


:uh: 
IT SAYS ON THE SPEAKER 8W6!!! THAT WAS THE 6 OHM SPEAKER JL CAME OUT WITH SO THAT YOU COULD WIRE ALL THREE IN PARRALLEL TO ACHIEVE A 1.33 OHM WHICH WORKED VERY WELL WITH THERE AMPS WHICH WAS GOOD TO 1 OHM, IT WAS THE LOWEST YOU COULD GET TO 1 OHM, AND STILL HAVE THE ROOM TO PLAY


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 23 2009, 10:12 AM~16066398
> *:uh:
> IT SAYS ON THE SPEAKER 8W6!!!  THAT WAS THE 6 OHM SPEAKER JL CAME OUT WITH SO THAT YOU COULD WIRE ALL THREE IN PARRALLEL TO ACHIEVE A 1.33 OHM WHICH WORKED VERY WELL WITH THERE AMPS WHICH WAS GOOD TO 1 OHM, IT WAS THE LOWEST YOU COULD GET TO 1 OHM, AND STILL HAVE THE ROOM TO PLAY
> *


the 500/1 is stable to 1.5 ohms, its listed on their website. Also the W6 is a model of subs they produce, not the ohm it is rated at. There are 8w6 12 ohm subs, 8w6 4 ohm subs, and 8w6 2 ohm subs. Without knowing which you have you may need a different amp. I have seen SEVERAL people fry amps/subs because of stuff they messed up. Most of the time I see people getting dual 4 ohm subs, wiring them in parallel and putting them on a 4 ohm bridged stable amp making a 1 ohm load and after about 2-3 minutes it's BYE BYE system. They still have the serial number on them, I would contact JL and make sure which you have, just to be safe. But on a side note I can vouch for their amps/subs. I have had several personal systems and 2 with the 500/1 on subs that were VERY nice and clear.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 24 2009, 04:04 AM~16075882
> *the 500/1 is stable to 1.5 ohms, its listed on their website. Also the W6 is a model of subs they produce, not the ohm it is rated at. There are 8w6 12 ohm subs, 8w6 4 ohm subs, and 8w6 2 ohm subs. Without knowing which you have you may need a different amp. I have seen SEVERAL people fry amps/subs because of stuff they messed up. Most of the time I see people getting dual 4 ohm subs, wiring them in parallel and putting them on a 4 ohm bridged stable amp making a 1 ohm load and after about 2-3 minutes it's BYE BYE system. They still have the serial number on them, I would contact JL and make sure which you have, just to be safe. But on a side note I can vouch for their amps/subs. I have had several personal systems and 2 with the 500/1 on subs that were VERY nice and clear.
> *


YEAH YOU RIGHT ABOUT THE DIFFERENT OHMS FOR THE NEWER STUFF, THE NEW SLASH STUFF DOES, BUT I HAD 3 OF THE SAME SUBS JUST 10" AND I WAS METERED TO 1.33 OHMS. AND THAT IS WEIRD THAT THEY WERE 1.5 BECAUSE THAT WAS THE BIG THING BACK IN 2000 ABOUT THE NEW JL AMPS WAS THAT NO MATTER THE SPEAKER CONFIGURATION, THEY WOULD PLAY BETWEEN 1-4 OHMS, SAME POWER. I REMEMBER IT SO WELL BECAUSE THIS GUYS WAS TRYING TO SELL ME ON THEM, AND HE SAID IT ABOUT 30 TIMES... :angry: BUT I DO NOT USE JL AUDIO, NOT REALLY INTO THERE EQUIPMENT, SORTA A RIP OFF HONESTLY FOR THE PRICE OF THE EQUIPMENT AND THE EFFECIENCY RATING, COULD REALLY BUY ALOT BETTER.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 22 2009, 10:19 PM~16064977
> *what ohm rating are those subs? If they are the dual voice coils, The ONLY way you can wire them to this amp is to have them be the dual 6 ohm models. You will need to wire them in a series/parallel configuration, and will give you a final load of 4 ohm which will be kind of weak. This amp can handle down to 1.5 ohms, and any other configuration of any ohm subs will trip the circuit protection in this amp. If they are the single voice coils then you can wire them in a parallel configuration and use either the 8 ohm subs (total of 2.66 ohms) or the 12 ohm subs (total of 4 ohm output). Here are the links to JL audios website tech section to show the configurations
> 
> http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=161
> ...


THANKS, I'M FAMILIAR WITH THE WAY (3) W6's WORK, THIS IS NOT MY FIRST SETUP... MY 60 HAD (3) 10" W6's BEHIND THE AMPS, HERE'S A PICTURE BEFORE THE TRUNK WAS FULLY FINISHED.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2009, 10:58 PM~16026513
> *I'LL BE DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


I BUILT MY BOX YESTERDAY AND IT IS A PERFECT FIT, IN THIS PICTURE THE BOX IS FACING OUT, BUT I WILL HAVE IT FACING INTO THE CAR. I STILL NEED TO DO WRAP THE BOX WITH MATERIAL AND WIRE THE SUBS.










I ALSO BUILT MY BACK BOARD, THERE WILL BE (2) JL AUDIO AMPS MOUNTED ON THIS, A 300/4 FOR THE HIGHS AND A 500/1 FOR THE SUBS, I KINDA WANTED TO GO WITH THE 1000/1, BUT I THINK IT MIGHT BE A BIT MUCH FOR THESE LITTLE BASTARDS. THE BACK BOARD WILL ALSO BE WRAPPED WITH MATERIAL, BUT I'M NOT SURE IF I WANNA "BLACK" TO MATCH THE TRUNK MAT OR A CASHMERE BLUE TO MATCH THE COLOR OF THE CAR, I'M LEANING TOWARDS THE CASHMERE BLUE MORE, BUT WE'LL SEE.










HERE'S A PICTURE OF THE SUBS IN THE BOX.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'VE RECEIVED A FEW THINGS IN THE MAIL, BUT I'M STILL WAITING ON SOME OTHER JL SHIT TO COME IN, THIS STUFF IS TAKING FOREVER TO GET HERE.



































I'M STILL WAITING ON MY OTHER AMP (JL 500/1), JL COMPONENTS SPEAKERS AND OTHER SMALL THINGS......

HERE ARE SOME "PODS" I MADE, THESE WILL GO BEHIND THE KICK PANELS, WE'LL SEE HOW THEY SOUND.....










WIRED UP MY SUBS, I STILL NEED TO WRAP MY BOX AND BACK BOARD THAT THE AMPS MOUNT TO......










HERE'S THE BACK BOARD, I STILL NEED TO WRAP IT WITH MATERIAL AND MOUNT MY 500/1 ON THE RIGHT SIDE, THE 300/4 WAS JUST USED FOR MOCK UP.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

the top wont hit the box will it?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jan 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16367980
> *the top wont hit the box will it?
> *


I DON'T KNOW, HAHA..... I'VE BEEN WONDERING THAT SINCE I BUILT IT, THE WEATHERS BEEN SO DAMN BAD THAT I HAVEN'T PULLED MY CAR OUT TO DROP IT, I CAN'T PUT THE TOP DOWN WHERE I STORE IT, BECAUSE THE TOP WILL HIT...... WE'LL SEE, BUT I THINK IT'S GONNA HIT. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

GOT THE BOX WRAPPED......










REAR SPEAKER (jl audio xr525-cx) MOUNTED IN REAR SPEAKER GRILL.....



















FRONT DASH SPEAKER (jl audio xr525-cx).......










PASSENGER SIDE KICK PANEL (jl audio XR650-cs) .....











I INSTALLED MY (4) OF MY JL COMPONENT SPEAKERS TO THE JL 300/4 AMP AND I GOTTA TELL YOU THAT THEY SOUND AMAZING, THE CLARITY OF THESE ARE SOOOO DAMN NICE. I'M STILL WAITING ON MY JL 500/1 AMP FOR THE SUBS AND IT IS COMPLETE, I ALSO DROPPED THE TOP YESTERDAY AND IT FITS PERFECT.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

so does the top hit?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 PM~16435975
> *so does the top hit?
> *


THE TOP DOES HIT THE BOX, BUT IT DOESN'T AFFECT THE WAY THE TOP LAYS DOWN. I FINISHED IT ALL UP YESTERDAY AND I GOTTA SAY, IT SOUNDS SICK!!! PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW THE BASS DOESNT SOUND GOOD WHEN THE TOP IS DOWN, WELL MY SHIT IS BANGIN WITH THE TOP DOWN..... THOSE LITTLE 8" W6's ARE THE SHIT, THEY COMPACT AND HIT HARD.  

HERE ARE A PIC WITH THE TOP DOWN.....










ALL THE AMPS ARE MOUNTED ON BACK BOARD....










SOME KICK PANEL SHOTS AND IF YOU LOOK AT THE PICTURE THAT SHOW MY STEREO, YOU CAN SEE WHERE I INSTALLED MY BASS KNOB.




















OVERALL I AM MORE THAN PLEASED WITH THE WAY IT TURNED OUT, SIMPLE, CLEAN AND IT SOUND BADASS.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

VERY CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:13 AM~16460174
> *VERY CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jan 30 2010, 09:13 AM~16460174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS.... THAT'S ALL IT IS MAN, SIMPLE AND CLEAN, I'M NOT A "SHOW" TYPE OF GUY AND I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL LOOK FOR MY CAR AND THAT'S KEY FOR ME.   AND IT HITS. :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 PM~16460129
> *THE TOP DOES HIT THE BOX, BUT IT DOESN'T AFFECT THE WAY THE TOP LAYS DOWN. I FINISHED IT ALL UP YESTERDAY AND I GOTTA SAY, IT SOUNDS SICK!!! PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW THE BASS DOESNT SOUND GOOD WHEN THE TOP IS DOWN, WELL MY SHIT IS BANGIN WITH THE TOP DOWN..... THOSE LITTLE 8" W6's ARE THE SHIT, THEY COMPACT AND HIT HARD.
> 
> HERE ARE A PIC WITH THE TOP DOWN.....
> ...


thanks for the info homie...something to consider...beautiful car by the way and nice job with the system :thumbsup: are the subs facing the board where the amps are mounted?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2010, 09:05 AM~16460129
> *THE TOP DOES HIT THE BOX, BUT IT DOESN'T AFFECT THE WAY THE TOP LAYS DOWN. I FINISHED IT ALL UP YESTERDAY AND I GOTTA SAY, IT SOUNDS SICK!!! PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HOW THE BASS DOESNT SOUND GOOD WHEN THE TOP IS DOWN, WELL MY SHIT IS BANGIN WITH THE TOP DOWN..... THOSE LITTLE 8" W6's ARE THE SHIT, THEY COMPACT AND HIT HARD.
> 
> HERE ARE A PIC WITH THE TOP DOWN.....
> ...


Great job. Perfect.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Jan 30 2010, 02:29 PM~16461949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU TED......


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2010, 10:48 AM~16460471
> *THANKS.... THAT'S ALL IT IS MAN, SIMPLE AND CLEAN, I'M NOT A "SHOW" TYPE OF GUY AND I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL LOOK FOR MY CAR AND THAT'S KEY FOR ME.     AND IT HITS. :biggrin:
> *


oh yea? we'll see about that at the latin world picnic. :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Looks good Pete. You should be good with powering them subs... I have 2000 watts to the 4 kicker L7's in the Monte Carlo. Still wanna trade.... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

your setup looks clean is each sub divided or is the box open?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 31 2010, 08:21 AM~16467107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP A. GEEZY? THAT 500/1 ROCKS THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS GOOD MAN, I WAS AMAZED TO HEAR WHAT THOSE LITTLE EIGHTS CAN DO. YEAH YEAH, ENOUGH ABOUT YOU SICK ASS MONTE ALREADY, I ALREADY KNOW YOU DEAL WITH THE BEST :biggrin: I SEE YOU FLYING A "STYLISTICS" PLAQUE, ALEX GEE ALWAYS DOIN BIG THANGS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 3 2010, 03:17 PM~16501919
> *your setup looks clean is each sub divided or is the box open?
> *


THANKS LIL WATCHA  THE BOX IS NOT DIVIDED, I HAVE THE SUBS WIRED IN PARALLEL.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:31 PM~16025467
> *Foo you gunna need to run 5 8 's
> *


WELL NOW I HAVE A TOTAL OF (5), SO MIGHT JUST DO THE 5 8"s.......


I JUST CAME UP ON THESE, THEY'RE BRAND NEW.....


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

THANKS LIL WATCHA  THE BOX IS NOT DIVIDED, I HAVE THE SUBS WIRED IN PARALLEL.  









[/quote]

ok koo thanks im gonna be doin a system in a 62 covert want to do something like this


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> THANKS LIL WATCHA  THE BOX IS NOT DIVIDED, I HAVE THE SUBS WIRED IN PARALLEL.


ok koo thanks im gonna be doin a system in a 62 covert want to do something like this
[/quote]

I'VE SEEN THE 62 RAG YOU TALK ABOUT, I THINK IT'S YOUR FATHERS RIGHT? THE CORONA CREAM ONE? IT'S ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL MAN, HE DID AN OUTSTANDING JOB ON IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

KEEP ME POSTED ON THE BUILD, I'DE LOVE TO SEE WHAT IT TURNS OUT LIKE.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

The install came out SICK! Real Clean and simple! Awesome job bro!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

I'VE SEEN THE 62 RAG YOU TALK ABOUT, I THINK IT'S YOUR FATHERS RIGHT? THE CORONA CREAM ONE? IT'S ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL MAN, HE DID AN OUTSTANDING JOB ON IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

KEEP ME POSTED ON THE BUILD, I'DE LOVE TO SEE WHAT IT TURNS OUT LIKE. 
[/quote]

yup thats the car thanks


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice setup, clean and simple... how do the 8s sound? ive been thinking about putting some in my tre to save on space, but ive never used 8" subs before...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 6 2010, 03:36 PM~16533582
> *nice setup, clean and simple... how do the 8s sound? ive been thinking about putting some in my tre to save on space, but ive never used 8" subs before...
> *


THANKS MAN..... I RECOMMEND THESE LITTLE BASTARDS TO ANYONE WANTING TO USE UP THE LEAST SPACE AS POSSIBLE, THEY HIT HARD MAN...... MORE THAN WHAT I EXPECTED, I'M MORE THAN HAPPY, MY BROTHER SAID THEY HIT LIKE 12's AND I AGREE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 6 2010, 03:36 PM~16533582
> *nice setup, clean and simple... how do the 8s sound? ive been thinking about putting some in my tre to save on space, but ive never used 8" subs before...
> *



i run 8's in all my impalas usually 4 of them they are bad ass and tight


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2010, 12:31 AM~16536432
> *i run 8's in all my impalas usually 4 of them they are bad ass and tight
> *


Can you post pic s? Looking for some nice tunes in the rag but nothing to rattle the trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 PM~16460129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Set up looks good Pete!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 6 2010, 10:50 PM~16536614
> *Can you post pic s? Looking for some nice tunes in the rag but nothing to rattle the trunk!  :biggrin:
> *


HxA Nesto :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Feb 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16536614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SIR, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THESE SUBS, THEY'RE NOT EASY TO FIND TO.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Feb 7 2010, 01:39 AM~16537068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have 3 W6 just like these but 12's and loved the way it sound...nice deep bass. Maybe ill go with the new 8"w6.. my 13.5s didnt sound too bad so i figure the 8s aint too shabby :biggrin: 

Hope to see it at the lowrider nationals again!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 6 2010, 10:42 PM~16537101
> *:wave:
> I used to have 3 W6 just like these but 12's and loved the way it sound...nice deep bass. Maybe ill go with the new 8"w6.. my 13.5s didnt sound too bad so i figure the 8s aint too shabby :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WELL THEY DON'T MAKE THE 8" W6 AMYMORE, THEY MAKE A W7..... I WAS GONNA GO WITH ONE OR TWO OF THOSE IF I DIDN'T FIND THE W6's. KEEP US POSTED ON YOUR BUILD BRO.

SO YOU WERE AT THE BAKERSFIELD NATIONALS?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 6 2010, 09:17 PM~16536286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, im definitely gonna look into 8s.... for the application im going for its a toss up between 8s or shallow mount 10s, and i havent heard much positive feedback on the shallow mounts


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 7 2010, 08:41 AM~16538827
> *thanks for the info, im definitely gonna look into 8s.... for the application im going for its a toss up between 8s or shallow mount 10s, and i havent heard much positive feedback on the shallow mounts
> *


NO PROBLEM MAN..... I WOULD GO WITH THE 8's, MY BOX WAS ONLY 10"x10"x42" AND IT FIT PERFECT, I FACED THEM INTO THE CAR AND THEY SOUND GREAT. MAYBE I'LL MAKE A VIDEO WHEN THE WEATHER GETS BETTER, VIDEO ALWAYS SOUNDS LIKE SHIT WITH THE BASS, BUT IT MIGHT HELP.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16347793
> *
> WIRED UP MY SUBS, I STILL NEED TO WRAP MY BOX AND BACK BOARD THAT THE AMPS MOUNT TO......
> 
> ...


whats the blue wire for?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 7 2010, 09:43 AM~16539184
> *whats the blue wire for?
> *


IF YOU'RE REFERRING TO THE WIRE ON THE SUBS, THEN THE BLUE STRIPE IS THE +..... THE BLUE CABLE IN THE BOX IS 2 AWG & 4 AWG CABLE FOR MY POWER.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16539855
> *IF YOU'RE REFERRING TO THE WIRE ON THE SUBS, THEN THE BLUE STRIPE IS THE +..... THE BLUE CABLE IN THE BOX IS 2 AWG & 4 AWG CABLE FOR MY POWER.
> *


OH WOW, I ALWAYS USE THE STRIPPED FOR NEGATIVE, CAUSE ALL NEGATIVE WIRE HAS THAT STRIPE


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16539855
> *IF YOU'RE REFERRING TO THE WIRE ON THE SUBS, THEN THE BLUE STRIPE IS THE +..... THE BLUE CABLE IN THE BOX IS 2 AWG & 4 AWG CABLE FOR MY POWER.
> *


OH OK NOW I SEE ITS JUST A STRIPE, I THOUGHT IT WAS A EXTRA BLUE REMOTE WIRE OR SOMETHING, ANYWAYS CLEAN SYSTEM SET UP, LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Feb 7 2010, 02:48 PM~16541283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE'S WHAT I HAVE IN MY CAR.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just because the fact that you have your car all og..i think the amps should be hiden...they look out of place all in the open


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 AM~16591190
> *just because the fact that you have your car all og..i think the amps should be hiden...they look out of place all in the open
> *


OH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2010, 02:23 AM~16591190
> *just because the fact that you have your car all og..i think the amps should be hiden...they look out of place all in the open
> *


x2


I like the shit to be stealth :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GUESS THEY ARE SAYING A BEAUTY PLATE SORTA COVERING UP THE BACK, WOULD BE NICE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WELL I ENDED UP GETTING NEW SUBS.... THE 8W6's ARE BADASS, BUT I WANTED A NEWER LOOKING JL SUB, SO I WENT WITH THE 8W3V3.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16719459
> *WELL I ENDED UP GETTING NEW SUBS.... THE 8W6's ARE BADASS, BUT I WANTED A NEWER LOOKING JL SUB, SO I WENT WITH THE 8W3V3.
> 
> 
> ...


that's taking a step backwards in construction & material quality. subs were hidden weren't they?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 25 2010, 10:02 PM~16729719
> *that's taking a step backwards in construction & material quality. subs were hidden weren't they?
> *


I HOOKED THEM UP AND IT DEFINITELY WASN'T A STEP BACKWARDS  AND YES THEY WERE HIDDEN.


----------

